# Izzy looks thin



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Is it possible she didnt eat much while she was at the kennel? Was she on prozac to calm her down while she was there? I wonder if that affects appetite?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Whenever my labs go to the kennel, I always feel like they come back a little thinner than before (which is good for Sydney, at least!) They do eat their food (2 cups a day total) while they are there, but I think it is a stress factor. They stress themselves out because it is a relatively new place for them to be at and it is not their norm. The anxiety probably causes the weight loss in my opinion. We really like this kennel and they are treated very well while they are there.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Little Izzy! I'm sure it's just the added stress and exercise that's caused her to loose a bit of weight. I wouldn't worry too much about it.

Cosmo gets 1.5 cups TOTW twice a day. He's about 68lbs. Maybe up it by 1/4 cup for each meal?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I agree with the others that stress will cut back their eating and it will also make them shed more which could make them look thinner. I wouldn't increase the feed unless Izzy continues to loose weight.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I increased her food to 1 1/4 cups this morning and will do the same this evening. The last time she was weighed last month she was 57 lbs.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sasha has lost some weight too.(from lots more exercise!) I can feel his ribs VERY well!
I may increase his food too.. I am going back to lunch and 1/2 cup. (He gets a cup morning and night) I sure don't want to deprive him of nutrients but know slimmer is better. How to know?


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Can you post a new picture of Izzy, or does you vet let you just drop by and weigh them for free like mine does?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aawh, I'm sure she was just shedding and stressed out. I'm sure she'll be back to normal in no time. What you said makes me worry about Riley a little - last week he got weighed at 58 pounds. He looks much bigger because he is so fluffy. I wonder if this is not enough for him?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Im sure just stress/anxiety, but i would feed her a 1/2 cup more total a day too


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

She is definitely not fluffy.....I can feel her ribs very well also. I can feel her bones!!!! I will probably go to the vet and have her weighed. She also had no treats or pnut butter in her kong while I was away, but I did increase her food to 1 1/4 twice a day.

I will try to post a picture tonight.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Is it hot hot there, Joyce? Maybe like some of us humans she is not as hungry when the weather is beastly. Maybe she just got more exercise there, or missed you too much. Maybe she is shedding again. Jaro started the big shed again.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

She is shedding again and it is in the 90's but we have a/c and she did get plenty of exercise while I was gone. The kennel she was at did not have any interaction with other dogs which is what I wanted, but she did have one on one with people. She ate when they fed her and it was her food that I brought. We will see what happens.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

curious to see how much she weighs..


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I just took these pics....notice where here waist is, it seems so thin to me.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

A few weeks ago I brought Cookie to the vet for her ear. I was also concerned that she was looking thin, especially after all the shedding she just finished. 

The vet told me that her weight was ideal, and most people are just used to seeing overweight dogs. Cookie doesn't look too much different from your second picture, as far as the waist goes...maybe just a little plumper. She was 52 pounds. Her weight is almost unchanged from several months ago when people were telling me looked overweight! Puppy fuzz can be deceptive.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Izzy looks ok to me! She really does, she is a smaller golden so it fits her imo...Maybe she could gain 3-5lbs?? but she does look fine


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

BriGuy said:


> A few weeks ago I brought Cookie to the vet for her ear. I was also concerned that she was looking thin, especially after all the shedding she just finished.
> 
> The vet told me that her weight was ideal, and most people are just used to seeing overweight dogs. Cookie doesn't look too much different from your second picture, as far as the waist goes...maybe just a little plumper. She was 52 pounds. Her weight is almost unchanged from several months ago when people were telling me looked overweight! Puppy fuzz can be deceptive.


How old is Cookie? I think she is younger than Izzy.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

She just turned 1.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Cosmo is going through a bit of a lanky phase right now. Just changed about a week ago. He's developed the racing stripe again so maybe they are in need of extra calories these days?


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I think she looks great.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

To me, it looks like Izzy has blown coat. They always look skinny when that happens. She does not look too thin to me. When mine go to the kennel, they always lose weight. For one thing, they are more active(here they sleep on the couch 24/7). And they get extras here from counter surfing, etc. Izzy looks great. As does my granddaughter, Cookie!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

She definitely has blown her coat along with the unfortunate use of the furminator on her back 3 months ago at the groomer and I think you are right with the sleeping 24/7. When I am at work, I know she is on the couch because there is way too much yawning going on when I get home, LOL!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Izzy*

Is Izzy eating better?


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Izzy was never not eating while we were away. Her diet was the same. I think a combination of us just being away and probably being more active and no treats contributed to the weight loss. Although, I still have not had her weighed. I can see that she is thinner, but I guess thinner is better than the alternative, plus she is on the smaller side anyway.


----------



## Maryann Rose (Aug 10, 2010)

HI Joyce, My dogs always came home thinner. Cooper will be going to a kennel next month for a few days. He is on a raw food diet so not sure how he will do but at 84 lbs I am not to worried about his weight.


----------

